

A Python-Powered Budget Spreadsheet - karamazov
https://datanitro.com/blog/2013/10/24/budget_spreadsheet_python/

======
estebank
You could also use Resolver One[1], which sadly is no longer in
development[2]. It is a commercial spreadsheet written in IronPython that uses
(almost?) vanilla python files as documents. Needless to say it is extremely
scriptable.

I'd love to take a stab at making a lite version in QT or wxPython running in
CPython... Sadly, I've gotten too used to Google Spreadsheets to really need a
desktop version

Also, of course, LibreOffice has support for Python macros.

[1]: [http://www.resolversystems.com/products/resolver-
one/](http://www.resolversystems.com/products/resolver-one/)

[2]:
[http://www.resolversystems.com/eol.php](http://www.resolversystems.com/eol.php)

~~~
mwexler
Not sure why estebank's comment was downvoted; Resolver One was truly awesome.
DataNitro's stuff is also interesting, but it's a different approach, and
Resolver One's model and work shouldn't be forgotten.

~~~
nonchalance
> Not sure why estebank's comment was downvoted

I gave an upvote. I suspect others downvoted the comment because it spoke well
of Resolver One, which is competing in the same space as DataNitro (a YC
company).

------
padobson
Personal finance software is probably one of the most commonly attacked
problems in the development world, and yet there are still a ton of people
just building custom spreadsheets.

I've tried Quicken and Mint and PageOnce (now called Check) and a number of
other things, and I've still found that the best solution for me is a mix of
GnuCash and Spreadsheets.

Why hasn't this problem been solved yet?

~~~
willis77
It hasn't been solved because it's not one problem. People have different
wants and needs and expectations and banks and tax codes and tolerances for
entering data, and are lazy when it comes to testing existing options. Why
spend hours searching and signing up for trials and learning new UIs when they
know how to make a spreadsheet that does what they want?

~~~
padobson
But isn't the main purpose of personal finance to influence spending
decisions? An ideal solution simply just answers the question "Can I afford to
X?"

I've not used any software that helps solve that problem in an elegant way,
and maybe I'm just minimizing the problem, but it seems like every path to
answering that question is simple arithmetic provided you know what other
expenses you have in addition to X.

~~~
cdcarter
YNAB is the best option I have found.

------
pudquick
Love seeing your posts, but would appreciate when I see 'em here, especially
when posted by a founder, some mention of your YCombinator Summer 2012 status
and backing.

~~~
fredsanford
Yup.

Let us know when you're slashvertising...

------
hadem
Every screenshot is blurred. Could fake data not have been used for
demonstration purposes?

~~~
cormac70
Yeah, but blurring the screenshots was quicker ;-)

------
ris
When will people learn that gaussian blur is not a secure redaction method?

~~~
cormac70
I didn't know that, but it was quick, and the security isn't all that
important!

~~~
ris
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deconvolution](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deconvolution)

------
jessaustin
There were times in my life when I would have loved to have had this, but
nowadays I rarely see spreadsheets (not just excel, but the concept in
general) as much of a solution to anything.

~~~
blumkvist
spreadsheets power pretty much everything I see when I turn my head around.
Dunno why you think the opposite. You're the first person I see to say
something like this.

~~~
cormac70
I couldn't get by without the little fellers.

------
richardlblair
The string concatenation in this make me want to cry...

~~~
cormac70
Oh dear! Sorry to hear that... looking it up I find my method described as
'naive appending', oops! Still, efficiency is of absolutely no importance in
this application, and as I said in the post, I'm new to Python...

------
conductr
"Now to get Excel to talk to eBay…"

Should just use python for that too.

~~~
trapezoid
I think he intends to =)

~~~
conductr
You're probably right. I didn't pick up on that =/

------
OMGWTF
What does "Share scripts with up to 4 users" (Enterprice License) mean?

~~~
karamazov
In addition to our regular license, we have a read-only license that lets
people run (but not edit) scripts. An Enterprise license lets you give up to 4
people in your organization read-only licenses.

